# >> BAG RIDERS Air Lift Audi B5 Group Buy <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ugh thanks for doing this now!!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Order my set last week, super excited !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

this is too tempting..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Do it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

picture of quattro rears?


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

These would have kept me from selling my B5.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Snagged from Ben Franklin:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

these need to get here sooner :beer:, way to excited for my set and i hate to wait


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

True, we need to convince Rali to put a set on his S4 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Update time!!! I'll let the pics speak for themselves..... 


From Audi B5
 


[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YWs0VcnF7qI-KH-JR9jCZg?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-b6bsIfr2sXc/Tlvl7-w6pWI/AAAAAAAAAWU/nYqInEH4dqo/s800/FILE0004.JPG[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From Audi B5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

pics are super tiny...but i see a lot of struts

Shipping out soon? I'm just too excited to get them


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Hell yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Brian, we're excited for the shipment!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*YO...YO! They R out the DO!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer: 

Another promise kept by your friends at Air Lift!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We appreciate the update. I'll tell Kevin to start doing push ups in preparation for the pallet. :beer::beer:


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

What brand struts do these use?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The struts are Air Lift's own design :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

All pre-ordered kits have shipped!










We're keeping this deal around for a few more days. Let me know if you want a set.


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

Got mine today! Thanks guys! They look awesome, will see how they perform this weekend....


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Nesho said:


> Got mine today! Thanks guys! They look awesome, will see how they perform this weekend....


myne will be here today but i cheated...they ride awesome even though i only got to drive to work in the pouring down rain today


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> myne will be here today but i cheated...they ride awesome even though i only got to drive to work in the pouring down rain today


I'm glad you like them.

*We have a few more of these left, grab them before the price returns to normal on the 15th!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:wave: Today's the day fellas, the price on these will go up tomorrow! Make sure you get those last minute orders in!


----------

